# Anthro Trouble



## DerrickTheWerewolf (May 28, 2012)

I've been trying to get around how to draw anthros for a long time and can't really get it right to even have my own style to it. I feel that the only thing that I can draw well are human characters, but still need to work on that as well.  I need to know, what is the best way to go to get better at drawing anthros?


----------



## Zenia (May 28, 2012)

I've had that trouble too, since I only ever drew humans. I was never any good at drawing animals like some people. That is what you need to do... practice drawing animals for a while. The muzzles always get me confused.


----------



## Lewi (May 28, 2012)

Looking at your FA gallery, I'd say you need to practice a lot more than just anthros. You need to work on muscular and facial anatomy, and also find a better way of colouring than using gradients.

I am giving you the same advice as I recieved when I asked for critique at the start of this year. I am still working on things (when I have the courage to do so), but the thing is, if you *don't *practice you *won't* get better. Even if you feel your art is of a lower standard than you wish it'd be, keep working on improving and things will change for the better. According to advice I got from CodyVFrost on FA, getting to the stage you want to be in in art will take time, maybe more than you'd like, but practice helps. You have a strong starting point though, so do not give up hope! Keep at it mate!


----------



## Thaily (May 28, 2012)

Style comes after learning what things look like, once you know what anatomy looks like, a head, a torso etc. you can stylize it.

You have to go back to basics, ideally you'd draw from life, but photo reference is acceptable; you'll need to learn to see without your brain filling in the blanks, you'll need to look at proportions, attachment, musculature etc.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 28, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/119600-Furry-Drawing-lessons

Go visit the tutorials and critiques forum, but you still need to learn your basics.


----------



## Lewi (May 28, 2012)

Don't be afraid to learn Derrick :smile:


----------



## DerrickTheWerewolf (May 29, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I've had that trouble too, since I only ever drew humans. I was never any good at drawing animals like some people. That is what you need to do... practice drawing animals for a while. The muzzles always get me confused.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DerrickTheWerewolf (May 29, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Looking at your FA gallery, I'd say you need to practice a lot more than just anthros. You need to work on muscular and facial anatomy, and also find a better way of colouring than using gradients.
> 
> I am giving you the same advice as I recieved when I asked for critique at the start of this year. I am still working on things (when I have the courage to do so), but the thing is, if you *don't *practice you *won't* get better. Even if you feel your art is of a lower standard than you wish it'd be, keep working on improving and things will change for the better. According to advice I got from CodyVFrost on FA, getting to the stage you want to be in in art will take time, maybe more than you'd like, but practice helps. You have a strong starting point though, so do not give up hope! Keep at it mate!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Anubite (May 29, 2012)

I would suggest taking out books on animals from a library, very useful especially the ones that have pictures of the skulls and bone structures.


----------



## DerrickTheWerewolf (May 29, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Style comes after learning what things look like, once you know what anatomy looks like, a head, a torso etc. you can stylize it.
> 
> You have to go back to basics, ideally you'd draw from life, but photo reference is acceptable; you'll need to learn to see without your brain filling in the blanks, you'll need to look at proportions, attachment, musculature etc.





Arshes Nei said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/119600-Furry-Drawing-lessons
> 
> Go visit the tutorials and critiques forum, but you still need to learn your basics.


Thanks guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## DerrickTheWerewolf (May 29, 2012)

Anubite said:


> I would suggest taking out books on animals from a library, very useful especially the ones that have pictures of the skulls and bone structures.


That's something I never really thought of doing. Thanks.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 7, 2012)

Last thing I can think of is you need to get more influences. You've been on the site since January and you only watch 2 people. Explore the art world a little more!


----------



## DerrickTheWerewolf (Jun 13, 2012)

FireFeathers said:


> Last thing I can think of is you need to get more influences. You've been on the site since January and you only watch 2 people. Explore the art world a little more!


Sorry for the late response, but thanks for the advise.


----------

